
OpenSolaris now on Toshiba laptops - tsally
http://www.zdnet.com.au/news/software/soa/OpenSolaris-now-on-Toshiba-laptops-/0,130061733,339293785,00.htm
======
mattmcknight
How is Sun going to continue to support all of this free stuff? They don't
have an IBM-like number of consulting deals.

